# Rhom or Comp?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I picked this guy up today at my LFS. It was sold as a black piranha. I know that comps, and rhoms can sometimes look alike when they are small. This guy is about 3.5 in maybe 4. What do you guys think?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

tough one, judging from the eye color it could be S. rhombeus. Give it time to grow and settle in.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Are the pics ok? or are there certain parts of the piranha i should be taking pictures of to help idenitfy him


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Have a look at mine, it could be the twin of yours.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just wondering. Could this possibly be an Altuvei?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not an altuvei for sure, there's visable spotting below the lateral line on your fish so definately not an altuvei.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what kind of P he is, definately not a sanch..

Looks like you got yourself a cool little killer there! Nice pickup

He is beautiful


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you think this could possibly be ain irritans?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

greatwh1te said:


> Do you think this could possibly be ain irritans?


Not a chance...tail and eye are all wrong.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No irritans, the band on caudal fin and the red color of the eyes are a dead give away that it is not an irritans or marginatus. The body shape and some of the color is the only thing remotely similar but rhoms come in so many colors and shapes including gold hues. I personaly think it's a rhom.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

id say its a white piranha looks identical to mine ..I was thinking mine could be irritan but since they said no then its a rhom 4 sure


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No such thing as a "white piranha".


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I'm hoping it's a comp. But, a rhom is just as good. I'll be posting some more pics of him soon after he settles in. I had him for 5 days now and he still is in the same spot. He ate a few live fish though. that's a good sign.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

From those pics I would say rhom.
But only time will tell for sure


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> tough one, judging from the eye color it could be S. rhombeus. Give it time to grow and settle in.


final answer right there


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

thats a rhom for sure pretty nice one how big is he????


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

he's about 3.5in. I don't know what kind of rhom he is though. But he's in a 75g tank.


----------

